
Pump-Powered Antennas Could Replace Metal with Fountains of Saltwater - joshuacc
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2010-11/seawater-antennas-could-replace-metal-communications-arrays-streams-saltwater
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Story (from a different source) submitted some days ago, with comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1872559>

